# problem with "DELL PowerEdge 2950" when install FreeBSD7.1amd64



## canj00 (Apr 2, 2009)

Eeverything goes fine,but when step with the fdisk i got the following warning:


> WARNING: A geometry of 121534/255/63 for mfid0 is incorrect.Using a more likely geometry. If this geometry is incorrect or you are unsure as to whether or not it's correct, please consult the Hardware Guide in the Documentation submenu or use the (G)eometry command to change it now.


Can not install FreeBSD in this PcServer?


----------



## Djn (Apr 2, 2009)

That's usually not a problem - just ignore it and continue.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 2, 2009)

And if that fails: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-hardware/2006-September/003815.html


----------



## canj00 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi,
I try to  ignore it ,but i got another error :


> write failure on transfer! wrote-1 bytes of 1425408 bytes
> 
> /write failed ,filesystem is full


----------



## Crom (Apr 3, 2009)

What's your partition layout ? 
I guess you didn't spare enough disk space for /usr or /var partitions.


----------



## canj00 (Apr 3, 2009)

Crom said:
			
		

> What's your partition layout ?
> I guess you didn't spare enough disk space for /usr or /var partitions.



10G  /
10G  swap
30G /var
30G /usr

I tried twice,and got the same error.
:q


----------



## Crom (Apr 3, 2009)

Is there a /tmp partition ?


----------



## canj00 (Apr 3, 2009)

Crom said:
			
		

> Is there a /tmp partition ?



Thank you for reply.

Why need  /tmp partition?
Will it effectively? 	I think the problem should not partitions.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess with a whopping 10G / partition you don't really need it. But it's pretty standard to have a separate /tmp partition.


----------



## Crom (Apr 3, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> I guess with a whopping 10G / partition you don't really need it. But it's pretty standard to have a separate /tmp partition.



Also you can mount /tmp part. with noexec option for some security reasons. (if there is a /tmp


----------

